# Cartridges won't chamber



## ritcheysr (Mar 28, 2008)

I reloaded some Win 270 cal shells the other day and a problem crop up when I tried to chamber them (no bullets in them). Out of fifty there were about a half dozen that kept the bolt from closing all the way or it was very hard to close the bolt. There were no dents or surface problems with the casings. Needless to say I didn't use them, but they were ran through the same full length resizing die as the others that worked perfectly. I measured them for length and they were within the specs for the 270 cal. Anyone have any idea why I had that problem? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Don't know why. A small base die may solve the problem, though.
Pete


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

do they need trimmed?


----------



## STexhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had similiar problems with a 270. I know you probably know all of this but here goes anyway. 1. Proper setting up of the die, check the space between the shell holder and the die, I have had to cam over pretty hard on the handle to get some brass to fit in the chamber. 2. Are you using all of the same brand of brass? 3. Is this new brass are brass that has been re-sized a number of times? 4. After resizing have you trimmed all the brass the same? 5. After trying to chamber a round that doesn't fit are there any marks on the shoulder indicating that the shoulder is not being set back enough? 6. Are you full length resizing or neck sizing. Again I know you are probably aware of all this but, I thought I would throw my 2 cents worth in.


----------



## ritcheysr (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey STexHunter I adjusted the die for extreme camover and the problem seems to be solved. I'll know more when I get to reloading 50+ rounds and the problem goes away. I was at a gun sale this past weekend and talked to the RCBS rep and he said that with the 270 cartridge problem I was having to increase the camover also. Needless to say your answer was already implemented when I talked to him. I don't understand why the 270 cartridges need the extra ump, but hey whatever it takes. Thanks for your input.


----------



## ritcheysr (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for all your input it was greatly appreciated.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Sometimes the case lube can be unevenly applied to the shells, relulting in varying headspace. If the headspace was set with a case using a lot of lube, then when you sized a case using hardly any lube, this may make the headspace just too big if it was very close to begin with.


----------

